

Taking SolarFeeds to the next level - tessant

Hi everyone,
So I have built the largest solar news network without any advertising or large strategy. We have 300 contributors, and we are close to become the industry go-to.. How do i take this to the next level? Strategic partnerships? content partnerships? any tips would be helpful. Thanks<p>Scott
www.solarfeeds.com
======
ssnyder
I don't really have any specific advice, but I want to thank you for creating
Solar Feeds. I'm interested in and invest in solar, and your site is one of
the best energy sites on the web.

~~~
tessant
thanks so much..i love hearing comments like that - its what keeps me going.
thank you..

scott

------
tessant
how do i "askHN"? thats what i meant to do here...

